# Windows XP 32Bit oder 64Bit?



## chuvak (3. Januar 2009)

Wie kann ich überprüfen, wieviel Bit mein Windows XP hat?
Im System steht bei mir:

```
Computer:
...
6400 @ 2.13 GHz
...
```
Bei meinem Bekannten steht da "3200".

Ist das schon des Rätsels Lösung oder bezieht es sich auf etwas anderes?

Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Januar 2009)

Das ist der Name deines AMD-Prozessors und hat nichts mit 32 oder 64Bit zu tun ... ob dein System 64Bit hat sollte bei Windows XP SP2 oder so stehn ... bei 64Bit Versionen müsste da eben das 64Bit mit dazu stehen. Und wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst auf 64Bit umzusteigen (hier mal die Diskussion ob ein normaler PC-Nutzer sowas braucht beiseite gelassen) solltest du auch gleich auf Vista wechseln, da dort die Treiberunterstützung einfach besser sein wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Januar 2009)

Bei Windows XP ist das ziemlich offensichtlich da bereits der Boot-Screen gross und breit Windows XP X64 (oder aehnlich) anzeigt.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz und dann Eigenschaften die OS-Version herausfinden.

Ein weiteres Indiz ist auch dass es fuer XP 64-Bit kein Service-Pack 3 gibt.



> (hier mal die Diskussion ob ein normaler PC-Nutzer sowas braucht beiseite gelassen)


Sowas les ich immer wieder, und ich frag mich ehrlich was Leute zu solchen Aussagen bewegt. Wenn man 64-Bit Hardware hat dann sollte man diese doch auch ausnutzen, oder nicht?
Der Vorteil von 64-Bit zu 32-Bit mag fuer viele User nicht bedeutend sein, aber jeder Vorteil ist gut.

Ich selbst nutze Fedora 64-Bit und Windows XP 64-Bit, mit beiden habe ich keine Probleme mit irgendwelcher Software.

Naja, ich nehme mal an dass sich das mit der naechsten Windows-Version eh erledigt haben wird da ja alle neuen CPUs, sowohl von Intel als auch von AMD, nun 64-Bit sind. Entsprechend kann man wohl davon ausgehen dass es vom naechsten Windows keine 32-Bit Version mehr geben wird.
Es wuerde mich wirklich ueberraschen wenn Microsoft wirklich noch eine 32-Bit Version rausbringt.


----------



## Kai008 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal gehört, dass MS Windows 2008 Server oder wie das heißt das letzte sein soll. Hatte aber noch NIE Kontakt damit, also hat es wohl so wie bei ME geendet.

Und natürlich ist doppelte Registergröße, doppelte anz. RAM-Bus ect. schon was feines. Vor allem wenn man einen Server betreibt oder Größenwahnsinnig ist. (Trifft beides auf mich zu.)
Aber Windows XP x64 ist keine echtes 64-Bit-OS, sondern nur eine Portierung. Deshalb sollte man unter allem Umständen Vista x64 nutzen, wenn man kein x86 mehr verwenden will.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Januar 2009)

Es gibt immer Sachen, die man irgendwo hört von Leuten, die sich damit eigentlich gar nicht auskennen. Windows Server 2008 steht unter anderem deshalb in der Kritik weil es als Server-OS Aero Glass als Oberfläche hat und so Späßchen ... ich hab hier noch ne Demo-CD davon, die ich mal ausprobieren wollte wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob die Lizenz davon noch gültig ist.


----------

